# Smalley Self Sealer Jar.



## Bottlebugger (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello, I have a 2 qt Smalley Self Sealer Wide Mouth jar in very good condition. On the bottom it has "A. G. Smalley & CO. INC. Boston Mass. It has a glass top with a wire retainer. Is it very rare in this size? Any value? Thanks


----------



## coreya (Dec 15, 2020)

A picture would help but just a stab in the dark would call yours a half gallon, number in red book 2667 and 20 bucks or so. Not rare but still a nice jar.


----------



## Bottlebugger (Dec 16, 2020)

Yep, I would usually call it a 64 oz. Here's some pictures.


----------

